# What did this to my 4x4 deck support?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

the pics look to me like something DUG the hole. is the wood rotted? probably a groundhog or other digger trying to get under your home to make THEIR home. plug the hole.

DM


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Sep 30, 2008)

Definitely plug the whole asap and keep an eye on it. You might want to have a deck contractor come check it out to make sure it's still structurally sound.


----------



## cwest94 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, something dug up about a foot of earth and then chewed right through the wooden post. The post is at the far end of the deck away from the house and I dont think whatever it was could chew through concrete (or can they?) to try and get into the house. I've never seen anything like this before and I checked all the other posts under the deck and they are fine. The hole in the post is about the size of the 4x4 itself, so it is going to give out. I'm not to worried right now since the deck is only a foot off the ground and no one will be out there during the winter. I just want to know what could of done this to try and prevent the other posts from getting attacked. : (


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

is the post rotted? can you dig out pieces of it with your fingers? if so, it's dug. i don't think groundhogs will chew them, nor ***** or rabbits i don't think. do you have beavers nearby? fill the hole and watch it and the surrounding areas for fresh digs. if that same hole gets dug, see if it looks like it's dug IN or OUT. the critter may be in there comfy already and will push the dirt out. some mothballs or other repellent might be a good idea too.

DM


----------



## ViSta (Oct 24, 2008)

*it's chew'n holes*

*Chipmunk Control ?*


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

That post had to be softened (probably by moisture) before any animal could've gnawed into it. I would suggest that if all of your deck posts are in contact with the soil, that you cut them off above ground and install concrete footers under them.


----------

